# Bug Problem



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been getting alot of spiders in my house along with other bugs. It has been raining here so now they are all coming in. I don't want to use chemicals because of my rabbits, I don't use any kind of chemicals in my house not even for cleaning but I really really really hate spiders lol. I did a little research and came across something called Diatomaceous Earth it is said to be 100% safe to anything and everything but bugs. Does anyone know anything about this? Or does anyone know a all natural way to kill and repel bugs? Thanks for your help.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

A shoe works wonders


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Its a natural earth that if the bugs eat they dry out from the inside out leaving their hard shell behind. Not sure how well it works though. 

I've heard conkers put in the corners of rooms keep spiders away, not safe for rabbits though so will need to be kept out of their reach.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

put some conkers in your rooms, these act as natiral spider repelents, they are scared of the smell of them or something like that

diatamacious earth is perfectly safe, its often used on chickens as a mite treatment/preventative, i think it would only work with biting bugs on something they bite, as it kills them if they eat it


----------



## Ozzboz (May 10, 2010)

Spiders hate cedar (think its in conkers) and it works. Just be careful where you put them so you don't trip over! LOL . Think you can get a cedar spray but I'm not sure if its safe for buns tho! Hope this helps!


----------



## Sweetheart (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks all for your help


----------



## rubyandi (Jun 9, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> A shoe works wonders


so does the argos catalogue 

but definately a conker on either side of every window sill works


----------

